# pez lisa



## esparta

¿Alguien me puede ayudar? No sé cómo se nombra a la lisa en inglés. Agrade*z*co la ayuda.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

Si describes qué tipo de pez es será más fácil para recibir respuestas. En otros países puede que lo llamen de manera distinta,  ¿Cuál es el nombre genérico de dicha especie?

fsabroso
Moderador.


----------



## esparta

Sé el nombre cientifico es Múgil labrosus  y que es de la familia de los mugílidos.
Vive en el mar y se adentra en rios y canales, es un pez plateado, de forma tubular, muy lindo para pescar con caña, ya que da una buena pelea.
Espero que la información ayude.


----------



## contenidos-de-calidad

Se dice skate, fuente: Longman Dict of Contemporary English. Un saludo.


----------



## k-in-sc

Hmm, I think of a skate as this:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skate

Yours might be some kind of mullet:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mugil

Actually, it is: 
http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=2499
Chelon labrosus	   (Risso, 1827)
*Thicklip grey mullet*
Catalog of Fishes (gen., sp.) | ITIS | CoL
Classification
Actinopterygii | Mugiliformes | Mugilidae
Synonyms
*Mugil labrosus,* Crenimugil labrosus, Mugil chelo, ... more


----------



## mepiamo

esparta said:


> Alguien me puede ayudar? No se como se nombra a la lisa en ingles.
> agradesco la ayuda.



Answer: Bass


----------



## k-in-sc

mepiamo said:


> Answer: bass


Why do you think "pez lisa" is "bass"?


----------



## swift

Yo tampoco creo que se trate de "bass" (róbalo). Es cierto que tanto los róbalos como la lisa pertenecen al orden de los perciformes, pero los róbalos son de la familia de los "moronidae" (an unlucky name indeed! ) y las lisas de la familia "mugilidae". Son, pues, dos peces distintos.

Nota de la moderadora (araceli): Dos enlaces vacíos borrados.


----------



## mepiamo

El róbalo  (snook) es la lubina. La lisa es el bass.
http://www.bassfishing.org/pictures/recent.htm


----------



## k-in-sc

Those pictures are of largemouth (black) bass.
Is "lisa" what you call that fish, or is that what you've heard it called, or did somebody tell you it was called that, or what ...?
From Wikipedia:
Micropterus salmoides, conocido como lubina negra, haro, perca americana, black bass, lobina negra, robalo o blablá (en Extremadura), es un pez de agua dulce del orden de los perciformes y de la familia de los centrárquidos.


----------



## Jom

Hola:

Nombrar variedades de pescado es problemático. Aquí en España una especie cambia de nombre cada 100 o 200 kilómetros de costa.

Aquí al menos la lisa se llama también mújol, y en el enlace van varias denominaciones para otros países.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mugil_cephalus


----------



## k-in-sc

Yeah, that's a mullet, like we said before. So why would it also be a bass? I mean, I understand that a mullet can be called lots of different names, but why would a bass also be called a mullet?


----------



## mi sol

esparta said:


> Alguien me puede ayudar? No se como se nombra a la lisa en ingles.
> agradesco la ayuda.


Ya sé que este *hilo* es s*ú*per viejo, pero yo comí tantas lisas/lizas/múgil cuando era pequeña mmmm recién pescadas asadas a la orilla del mar... bueno, era para decirte como ya sabes, que hay muchos tipos de lisa/liza/múgil. Mullet es el nombre genérico/popular sin especificar que tipo. Las que habitan por el Caribe, en la costa Oeste de Venezuela son Mugil Curema. Todas son relativamente pequeñas, con mucha carne ricaaaaaaa a la parrillaaaaaa, saludos*. *


Nota de la moderadora (araceli): Regla 11.


----------



## mi sol

mepiamo said:


> Answer: Bass





mepiamo said:


> Answer: Bass



El RÓBALO (BASS) es un pez totalmente distinto, de otra raza. Diferente color, diseño, tamaño, etc.


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Yo a la lisa la vi en una playa del Uruguay donde el mar está mezclado con algo de agua de río, y un día aparecieron en la costa, donde la gente se estaba bañando, el agua les llegaba a la rodilla, ¡y había un montón de lisas saltando fuera del agua, entre la gente!
Por eso no me olvido más, las lisas que vi eran pequeñas y muy rápidas.
Saludos.


----------

